# 2500 acres in Talbot County -- Trophy managed.



## DHCTALBOT (Mar 18, 2020)

*Thank you for visiting our thread.
We are currently full for the upcoming 2021-2022 season.*

*Please send us an email if you would like to be placed on the priority e-mail list to be notified immediately of future openings.*

***********

To:          Prospective New Members

From:      The Club Council

Re:          Introduction

*Scope and Purpose*

It is the goal of the Club Council and membership to make this the premier non-profit, family oriented trophy hunting club in the State of Georgia. We believe that we are succeeding in this endeavor. Our standards are high, but the rewards are very gratifying.

*Securing a Membership Spot*

In order to secure a spot we require a deposit of $500.00. Your priority will be determined by the order in which the deposits are received. If you choose to confirm your membership, an additional payment will be required on or before April 1. The dues for the 2021-2022 lease year are yet to be determined; however, we expect them to be around $1125.00. * This is predicated on the club obtaining 28 members. *

*Refunds*

If you choose not to confirm your membership you will be given a full refund of your dues deposit. Refunds will be granted prior to April 1, if requested. Any refund requested after April 1, and before April 30, will be granted only if the requesting member secures a "suitable replacement". Absolutely no dues
refunds will be given after April 30.

*Probation*

All new members are placed on a two (2) year probationary period. During this period your actions will be evaluated by the Club Council. If it is determined that your agenda is taking a different direction from that of the Club your membership may be terminated.

*Success *

Your success will be in direct proportion to the amount of effort you’re willing to expend. The Club has been in existence for over forty (40) years. Our QDM program has been in place for 27 years. We are currently in our 18th year of a supplemental feeding program (Buck Muscle or equivalent high protein deer feed and a number of food plots). Our efforts have produced excellent results.

*Trophy Hunting*

*Trophy hunting is not for everyone!* It’s a concept that is easily endorsed --and sought after--by avid hunters, but very difficult to adhere to. When members transition from Clubs which practice the policy of *“if it’s brown it’s down”* to true trophy clubs, they often must let bucks walk that are bigger than any they have ever taken. They must concede to the fact that they will rarely *“fill their license”* and often may go *years* without harvesting a buck. Over the years we have found that only a limited number of hunters can successfully make this transition.  Before deciding to become a member, please review and carefully consider our trophy rules. They’re strictly enforced.

Camping

All camping at approved central camp-site, at no additional charge. No commercial power and water available.
Generators may be used on a limited basis between the hours of 8:00 a.m. and 8:00 p.m. If your generator cannot be heard by your neighboring camp-site, there is no restriction. Extreme caution with open camp fires so as to prevent forest fires.

*Club Council*

The Club is governed by a Club Council comprised of several of the senior members of the Club who all share the same objectives. Although the Club is not a voting club the Council welcomes any of your suggestions or concerns. A survey is sent out each year with all issues that have arisen to help guide the Council in setting policy for the following year.


For more information, or to get a perspective member packet for the upcoming season, e-mail us at: dhctalbot@gmail.com

Contacts:

You can request more info and arrange to meet with someone to view the property, by contacting the following Council members:

Stan 770-463-3452

Vince 678-488-5072


*Attachments:*


----------



## anderson4822 (May 7, 2020)

Do you still have openings and how far are you from Fort Benning?
Thanks,
John


----------



## CoonHunter30251 (Jan 12, 2021)

Do y’all allow any coon hunting out of deer season? Or would you allow 3 Coonhunters to join to hunt out of deer season


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 14, 2021)

Some pics from this past season.


----------



## DMollo (Jan 14, 2021)

Any spots available?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 15, 2021)

We typical don't know of firm openings until mid February when first the portion of dues are to be paid by returning members.


----------



## DMollo (Jan 15, 2021)

Yes sir. I will wait till then. Thank you for your time.


----------



## JSWOOD (Jan 15, 2021)

Can you give me a landmark to look up to see how far it is from me?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 16, 2021)

Junction of Hwy 80 and Poplar Trace Road.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 19, 2021)

Found on the property last turkey season.


----------



## georgiaboy0311 (Feb 8, 2021)

Can you please add me to the email notification list? Extremely interested


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 12, 2021)

georgiaboy0311 said:


> Can you please add me to the email notification list? Extremely interested



e-mail us at: dhctalbot@gmail.com to get notifications when we have openings.


----------



## bmcginnis (Feb 13, 2021)

DHCTALBOT said:


> *Thank you for visiting our thread.
> We are currently anticipating some member spots to become available for the upcoming 2021-2022 season. We should know the exact number of openings in the next 7-10 days.*
> 
> *Please send us an email if you would like to be placed on the priority e-mail list to be notified immediately of future openings.*
> ...


----------



## bmcginnis (Feb 13, 2021)

Hello, I am interested in openings


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Mar 30, 2021)

Club is filled for the 2021-22 year, thanks for all the interest expressed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2021)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Club is filled for the 2021-22 year, thanks for all the interest expressed.


I’ll lock it for now. Just send a Pm if it needs to reopen.


----------

